# Fraternal Greetings from Houston



## Dragon (Jan 28, 2010)

Greetings Brethren, 

I am currently the Sr. Steward at Spring Lodge 1174 in Spring Texas. My name is Karl Wolff. I became a Mason in May of 2007, received MM status in October that same year. I look forward to discussing things with you all.


----------



## JTM (Jan 28, 2010)

welcome.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## Raven (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 28, 2010)

Brother Will you be at the forum this Sat.? I hope to see you!
Brother Jerry


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## Dragon (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry Brother Jerry, I was on the road to Tennessee this weekend and missed the forum and examination as my mother had a heart attack and I had to leave town. I was hoping to be there though, I was looking forward to getting my B certificate this year. I earned my C last year.


----------

